# Importance of Engineering Forums in Student Life



## Jaivinder Singh (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi friends I am a mechanical engineering student and I know very well how engineering forums help students during their engineering courses. As we all know engineering is not an easy task without taking helps other but Edu forum play important role for students.

What engineering forums exactly, these types of forums are basically a place or community where students come and help other students like they can ask for ebooks, notes, projects, PPT and any other types of study related docs. When I was in first sem of engineering then I take help from internet. I have seen many helpful websites which are providing free study related material. I still remember a very useful engineering forum site which has thousands of ebooks, projects and ppt etc. I usually visit that website and search for specific ebooks, notes, projects etc. when I didn't find study material then I ask for upload my requirements. After few days someone upload study material for me. That's amazing.

If you have also remembered these types of website please suggest one. Thanks


----------



## kabir1254 (Nov 11, 2016)

There are some information which will help to engineers related to  salary after complete engineering.


Electronics Engineer



_*An Average Engineer:* Rs 15,000/- to Rs 25000/- Per Month_

_*A Good Engineer:* Rs 25,000/- to Rs 35000/- Per Month_

_*Top Grade Engineer:* Rs 50,000/- to Rs 100,000/ to Rs 200000/- Per Month _


Software Engineer_*An Average Engineer:* Rs 7500/- to Rs 15,000/- Per Month_


_*A Good Engineer:* Rs 25,000/- to Rs 60000/- Per Month_

_*Top Grade Engineer:* Rs 60,000/- to Rs 100000/- Per Month _


Agricultural Engineer


_*An Average Engineer:* Rs 10,000/- to Rs 15,000/- Per Month_

_*A Good Engineer:* Rs 20,000/- to Rs 30,000/- Per Month_

_*Top Grade Engineer:* Rs 40,000/- to Rs 50,000/- Per Month_

_for more information click here -Salaries of engineers after complete engineering_


----------

